# Log Cabin Interior Paneling



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello all, I am currently remodeling a Game Room that is located on the main floor of my home. This will have Pool Table, Bar, Flat Screen TV on Stone wall, carpeted floor. I was thinking of trying Log Cabin siding or paneling to give it a Log Cabin feel for this room. What do you think and have any of you worked with it? Also, a good place to buy would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd pass on the paneling unless your going for the 1970's look.
There's been lot of people on here asking how to get rid of wooden walls and very few asking how to do it.
Seems like wood floors and wood on the walls is a but much.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Tongue+and+Groove+Walls&FORM=RESTAB


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

For the log cabin look, log siding looks great to me. I don't know the area around Pittsburgh but you could do a search and find a place who sells it. Post some pictures as you progress, we love pictures.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Log siding isn't something most lumber yards will stock, but you can buy it from most log home manufacturers. Just make sure whatever you get is kiln dried or you may end up with gaps in a few months. I'd forget about the paneling altogether, unless you're going to complete the 1970's theme with orange shag carpet. 

I live in a log home, so here's some free advice (and worth every penny): Do not cover all four walls with log siding. Unless the room is huge, it will look small and somewhat dark depending on the stain you use. One or two walls done with drywall adds a nice contrast.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Try some wallpaper in a log pattern first before committing to something so permanent and taste specific.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

BigJim said:


> For the log cabin look, log siding looks great to me.


I agree, I've used it a couple of times on interiors. Looks great if you're going for the rustic cabin feel. If OP have a Menards near by they sell it. Look to pay about $6.00 - $6.50 a sq ft for Red Cedar. You could do Pine or Spruce for less.

This is oiled Red Cedar.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2010)

www.skylinewoods.com sells what I'm looking for just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Smoke said:


> www.skylinewoods.com sells what I'm looking for just in case anyone is interested.


Wow, tongue-and-grooved and end-matched. Not going to be cheap. Depending on where it comes from, freight cost might be high as well. 

Having once owned a log home built with hand-hewn logs, I highly recommend avoiding that option. The rough surface was a magnet for dust and cobwebs, and small pieces of wood were falling off over the years as the logs dried out. That's why our current home has smooth logs.


----------



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> Having once owned a log home built with hand-hewn logs, I highly recommend avoiding that option. The rough surface was a magnet for dust and cobwebs, and small pieces of wood were falling off over the years as the logs dried out. That's why our current home has smooth logs.


Second that. I once installed rough-sawn cedar false beams in the house. Everything stuck to it, including the duster.


----------

